# oral presentation in front of the class!



## alidan (Jan 16, 2008)

ok so i decided to go to college after being out of high school for five years. I started yesterday all excited until my teacher said all the students will have to do a chapter presentation for the class and i was assinged chapter 5 and we do 2 chapters a night. But the thing is my social anxiety is so bad that i start crying in front of people , I really cant do this presentation it will embarass me to cry in front of the whole class .|What should I do just skip the day on chapter 5 or what ? Please Help!! :cry


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Try talking to your teacher about your problem first. Perhaps she will sympathize with you and offer you an alternative or some helpful advice. :yes


----------



## InOttawa (Jan 14, 2008)

This has plagued me for decades. I skipped a class in Uni because of this and got an F. So I got a note from my shrink which revealed too much about myself. I was considering suing for doctor patient confidentiality breach. My brother has same problems and got a note from Family Doctor. You could do the same. 
But, my stronger suggestion would be to get a mild tranquilizer like Clonazepam. Not only is it calming but it also makes some people confident and cocky! If you get them, test out a small bit on yourself, just take a bit and go to a shop and talk with a salesperson for a bit to give you an idea how it works on SA. Trust me, it works wonders but its only a short term or as needed solution. Good luck!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Alisha. I'm so sorry. I suggest trying Jenikyula suggestion first. And hopefully your instructor will understand. I think he/she can understand your needs as a student the best. Good luck Alisha. I hope and wish you the best. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I actually like InOttawa's suggestion, too. Really, I wouldn't want to talk to my teacher about it. It's none of their business.

Alidan - I remember presentations. The key is to OVERprepare and take a lot of notes. Know your material really well. That will boost your confidence. Also, if you need to, take a mild tranquilizer. 

Study what the other students are doing - just observe, and do the same thing.


----------



## idiotuser3 (Sep 11, 2007)

um. maybe have a few drinks before and then gargle with mouth wash to cover it up. I know exactly how you feel. I made an *** out of myself in quite a few class presentations but those are all gone now, i've graduate and im in a rock band and get on stage and perform in front of people all the time. whatever happens, life goes on and it wont be the end of your life


----------

